# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Lifeloggers >  Angel health sensor, wearable wristband, Seraphim Sense Ltd., Tel Aviv, Israel

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Seraphim Sense Ltd.

"Angel - the first open sensor for health and fitness" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

The future of health sensors 

 Published on Jul 15, 2013




> Angel is the first open sensor for continuous health monitoring and fitness.

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Angel health sensor 

Published on Sep 8, 2013




> Angel is the first truly open wearable health sensor. It is a wristband that continuously monitors heart rate, blood oxygen, skin temperature and physical activity. Angel enables app makers and researchers to participate in digital health without the need to design custom hardware.

----------

